
StackGAN: Text to Photo-Realistic Image Synthesis - dsr12
https://github.com/hanzhanggit/StackGAN
======
programd
My first thought was that this kind of technology will eventually put police
artists out of a job. Given a verbal description from the witness such a
system should be able to generate several possible photorealistic images of
suspect faces.

